# Beijing Summer Open 2009



## zhanglei1943 (Aug 16, 2009)

Competition is in progressing.

Jianwei Zhu wins SQ-1 with an avg. of 14.61, new WR. and a single 12.05, also a WR.
14.44+2
15.66
13.64
12.05
14.52 

a (+2) also...How CRAAAAAZY!!


lots of NR were refreshed.

2x2x2 avg. NR Ming Gao 4.27 


fotos and other infos are coming...


----------



## qqwref (Aug 16, 2009)

I heard that the times were 14.44+ 15.66 13.64 12.05 14.52.

http://i3.6.cn/cvbnm/83/e6/8c/087e5e72d15744b04e016512346f3c03.jpg
That's a picture of the winner


----------



## Edmund (Aug 16, 2009)

INSANITY!!!


----------



## zhanglei1943 (Aug 16, 2009)

Now i'm waiting for 3x3BLD...

Haiyan Rules!!


----------



## zhanglei1943 (Aug 16, 2009)

35.96 Haiyan Zhuang

New 3x3BLD WR!!


----------



## supergin (Aug 16, 2009)

wonderful~~may be he will retire this time......


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 16, 2009)

zhanglei1943 said:


> Jianwei Zhu wins SQ-1 with an avg. of 14.61, new WR. and a single 12.05, also a WR.
> 
> 14.44+2
> 15.66
> ...



Wow! Without the +2 it would have been 14.20 average?! Kidding me? 

Congrats for both WRs!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 17, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Wow! Without the +2 it would have been 14.20 average?! Kidding me?
> 
> Congrats for both WRs!


13.53, actually. Either way, it's crazy...


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 17, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Without the +2 it would have been 14.20 average?! Kidding me?
> ...



That's what I thought at first too, but the 14.44+2 should say 16.44+2. 
I


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 17, 2009)

No, it could be written as 14.44+2 (so that it = 16.44), or 16.44+ (implying that the times had a +2 penalty).

I think officially it would be 16.44+.

This is how I've seen it over time...


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, you're right. So the average would have been 14.2.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 15, 2009)

Rowe should have won


----------



## Lofty (Nov 15, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Rowe should have won



This made me laugh. 
Congrats on the BLD WR! Wow! I didn't think he would break his own WR so soon!


----------

